# Remove ivy from front yard hill and replace with what?



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

How about some trailing junipers? We got a bunch of these cheap blue pacific junipers and planted them across the top of the the ledge and the grew down... although you might need some more. 

http://www.evergreenplantnursery.com/Blue-Pacific-Juniper-p/junpac1.htm

Otherwise Pachysandra is a really common easy to grow ground cover (and cheap)

http://www.peekskillnurseries.com/pachysandra.html


----------

